

Ask HN: How do I un-apply from YC? - shorbaji

I&#x27;ve submitted an application and am having second thoughts about applying to YC. Is there a way to unapply?
======
pg
I can do it manually if you want. Just let me know.

~~~
shorbaji
Thanks PG. Please do.

~~~
pg
Ok, I unsubmitted it. If you change your mind just go to /apply and resubmit
before the deadline.

------
dylanhassinger
the odds of you getting in are tiny

no matter what, they've seen your project

besides, if you did get accepted, why the hell would you turn that down??

let it ride

------
cdvonstinkpot
Seems a shame to get so far that you're even able to apply to YC, only to un-
apply, like wasted potential.

